# Ligrc WC/WCX Tests and Singles/Super Singles Stakes



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

oooh I've never seen WC/X this early in the year. 
I think Gladys might be busy but I'll put it in our calendar.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

If you are wondering what a WC is or how it works, you can get a DVD from www.grca.org The DVD is free if you are a member, $8 if you are not. It's a great way to see what's on the test and what to expect when you get there. Also on the same website are the rules for WC tests. This is breed test, not an AKC test, so you won't find the rules on the AKC website.

George, are you allowing other breeds to run your WC test? We had duck tollers at ours last year. It was fun to watch them run.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> oooh I've never seen WC/X this early in the year.
> I think Gladys might be busy but I'll put it in our calendar.


Ours is next weekend!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> If you are wondering what a WC is or how it works, you can get a DVD from www.grca.org The DVD is free if you are a member, $8 if you are not. It's a great way to see what's on the test and what to expect when you get there. Also on the same website are the rules for WC tests. This is breed test, not an AKC test, so you won't find the rules on the AKC website.
> 
> George, are you allowing other breeds to run your WC test? We had duck tollers at ours last year. It was fun to watch them run.


Yes, we are allowing other breeds to run. I think it makes it even more interesting. I believe that we had two Labs run at one of our WC/WCX tests.

I have the DVD and I really like it. I would recommend it for those who want to run WC/WCX.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Ours is next weekend!


Awww! I SO wish I didn't have these stupid issues called work and finances. How much fun would that be?

Are you going?

Maybe Dee Dee will be ready to do doubles in time for LI.
I don't recall her ever seeing a live bird yet, however.... minor detail. :uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the same issues, so we won't be going. He already has WC, not trained for WCX, and over three hours away so would require a hotel night. I can't afford to pay all that money to run when he already has the title. Instead we are entered in the hunt test the same weekend just 20 minutes away.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump in case you missed it.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

What are Singles/Super Singles Stakes


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hoping to make the trip down


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> What are Singles/Super Singles Stakes


These are fun events and are very popular here with our club. These stakes consist of single marked retrieves, land and water. The Singles Stakes are for the less experienced dogs, steadiness is not required. The Super Singles Stakes requires steadiness and the marked retrieves may contain more difficult factors i.e. distance, cover, etc.

These are fun. You will meet many active judges/handlers from this area. We also have several experienced trainers to help you with any questions you may have. 

EVERYONE GETS A FLYER. And I would like to add that at each of our training sessions, you only get FRESH BIRDS. Dead birds will have been shot on the day of the event. Almost all of the events that I have gone to in other clubs frequently use what I call "Recycled Birds". They sometimes stink like _____ .


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> Hoping to make the trip down


You will not be disappointed. We try to include both ducks and pheasants at our events.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Well this sounds like so much fun! Need to talk to trainer to see if Bernie will be ready for WC that early on.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> Well this sounds like so much fun! Need to talk to trainer to see if Bernie will be ready for WC that early on.


Lots of fun. Has your dog retrieved a pheasant yet?
At our hunt test last year there were at least half a dozen people whose dogs had never seen a pheasant. You just might want to attend one of our training sessions.

BTW, I will be at SBGRC training this weekend. Track me down and we can talk about our tests.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Lots of fun. Has your dog retrieved a pheasant yet?
> At our hunt test last year there were at least half a dozen people whose dogs had never seen a pheasant. You just might want to attend one of our training sessions.
> 
> BTW, I will be at SBGRC training this weekend. Track me down and we can talk about our tests.


Yes he has, hes had ducks and pheasants. Hes never seen a live bird though. Hes also never done a double. We will be running bernie in the afternoon group, will you still be around then?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> Yes he has, hes had ducks and pheasants. Hes never seen a live bird though. Hes also never done a double. We will be running bernie in the afternoon group, will you still be around then?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Probably. Last time I stayed and helped with the later group.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Probably. Last time I stayed and helped with the later group.


Oh I may have met you then (maybe not directly). I ran Bernie in the afternoon group last weekend, it was our first time with the group. Bernies a darker boy, you might remember me and my BF as the couple with the 100 ft rope...oops. 

Eta: Im pretty sure Im in need of more training than Bernie 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> Oh I may have met you then (maybe not directly). I ran Bernie in the afternoon group last weekend, it was our first time with the group. Bernies a darker boy, you might remember me and my BF as the couple with the 100 ft rope...oops.
> 
> Eta: Im pretty sure Im in need of more training than Bernie
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, last time for me was last year. You probably wouldn't forget me, I usually wear red suspenders. No, I am not a fireman.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

gdgli said:


> You will not be disappointed. We try to include both ducks and pheasants at our events.


I am heading down for the HRC test next weekend. If this trip goes well, I will definitely be down for the wc/x and singles.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> I am heading down for the HRC test next weekend. If this trip goes well, I will definitely be down for the wc/x and singles.


I will also be at that test as it is in honor of the late Frank Pomes, my training partner and hunting partner. Proceeds will go to cancer research.

I am entered in started.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Although I never met Frank (I am new to this game) I have heard nothing but great things about him and Rebel. 

I am entered in started as well


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Frank and I quickly became friends because we had common interests in hunting and training. BTW, you will see Rebel. His wife has him entered.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I spoke with my trainer about entering Bernie in the WC test and he definitely doesn't think it's a good idea, kinda looked at me like I'm crazy. I'm new at this so I'm a bit eager.

We haven't done any doubles at training besides what I've thrown in the backyard. We did a very basic set up last weekend with our trainer with birds to see how Bernie would respond. I guess a lot of dogs try and go pick up both birds, or switch birds. But Bernie delivered to hand, then I set him up and sent him for the second bird. We made it very easy for him to succeed. So I think I was getting a bit over ambitious, but regardless we're going to make the trip down to watch the tests and participate in the Single Stakes. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

coaraujo said:


> I spoke with my trainer about entering Bernie in the WC test and he definitely doesn't think it's a good idea, kinda looked at me like I'm crazy. I'm new at this so I'm a bit eager.


I'm the opposite of you -- I'm new and too scared to enter anything!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> I spoke with my trainer about entering Bernie in the WC test and he definitely doesn't think it's a good idea, kinda looked at me like I'm crazy. I'm new at this so I'm a bit eager.
> 
> We haven't done any doubles at training besides what I've thrown in the backyard. We did a very basic set up last weekend with our trainer with birds to see how Bernie would respond. I guess a lot of dogs try and go pick up both birds, or switch birds. But Bernie delivered to hand, then I set him up and sent him for the second bird. We made it very easy for him to succeed. So I think I was getting a bit over ambitious, but regardless we're going to make the trip down to watch the tests and participate in the Single Stakes. Looking forward to it.


I would take my trainer's advice. The Singles Stake should be OK.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> Although I never met Frank (I am new to this game) I have heard nothing but great things about him and Rebel.
> 
> I am entered in started as well


You don't own Mason, do you?


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

gdgli said:


> You don't own Mason, do you?


I sure do.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

tpd5 said:


> I sure do.


We talked, I'm George. I was the guy with the breathable waders and duckhunting hat. I had the small Golden.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey George. Nice to make the connection. You missed a nice drama free Sunday.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha! Sunday sounds boring.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am hoping to see some of you come to our event.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a reminder


There are same day entries for the WC/WCX. However pre entry does help us with our planning both for food and birds.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had two scratches so I think we can take some late entries. We have about 20 dogs running in the Singles/SuperSingles stakes.

If anyone gives you trouble, just drop my name "gdgli".


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Update:

We had a nice event. I believe that we had about 15 dogs combined for WC/WCX. I recognized a couple of people from Connecticut who made the trip down for our tests.

Our Puppy/Singles/Super Singles Stakes had about 30 dogs combined. It was getting late and it was getting hot but we managed to pull it off.

And of course there is always a little humor. We tore into the the heroes (subs) that were delivered, ate the salads and pickles. Then we find out that the wrong order was delivered to our event. (I suspected it---the chicken and fresh mozz was missing. I try to get two pieces.) This resulted in some shouting and blaming which always makes me laugh!

Anyway, we had a nice day.


----------

